
Ask HN: How did Google know I clicked SiriusXM in my car? - pitzips
I clicked the SiriusXM button on my 2014 Mazda Infotainment (not Android Auto) for the first time since buying the car in 2015.<p>5 seconds later I received an email from Google Nest for a 3-month trial for SiriusXM. Was this an extremely random coincidence? How was that possible?
======
brudgers
You have a Nest to integrate information about you. It works. You have an
infotainment system to link your digital life to your car. It works too. By
"works" I mean selling you stuff.

------
b0o
Was it to the same email you had when you bought the car?

